# legal barrel length?



## jo_dawg69 (Oct 1, 2010)

real quick question for you handgun hunters. what is the legal minimum barrel length for handgun hunting with a revolver?


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 1, 2010)

Page 13 in the Ga. Regulations. There are no barrel restrictions on handguns. CENTERFIRE .22 caliber or larger with expanding bullets.


----------



## thurmongene (Oct 1, 2010)

I have known people using a .44 mag. with a 4 inch barrel. Man you've got to be very confident to do that.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks guys. i was curious because where i hunt, there are areas where the game trails run only a few feet away from the stands. and i am getting that SP101 .357 mag as an early xmas gift and would like to take it along for those up close shots. its only got a 2.75 inch barrel on it as far as i remember. may be the 3 inch.


----------

